
Show HN: Lapin, a Terminal Game in Rust - dystroy
https://dev.to/dystroy/lapin-a-terminal-game-in-rust-6np
======
dystroy
It's a game for kids and their parents but what might interest devs here is
that it showcases a few Rust topics in a small and hopefully clear program,
for example easy parallelism, (de)serialization, extensive use of types for
sanity, state+transition app architecture, as well as a few higher level
patterns.

~~~
112
thanks for the clean code, learned a few things

